# What digital camera are you using???



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

Good or bad?

Need advice coz I wanna buy 1 soon.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We have the kodak cx6330 i think it is. It takes really nice pics, but not good fish ones they move too fast....or maybe it's just me lol


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

We have the Kodak DX7440 with Printer Dock. Makes for some great printed fishy pics.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LakeMalawiXpert said:


> We have the Kodak DX7440 with Printer Dock. Makes for some great printed fishy pics.


Don't yah love that printer dock?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Don't yah love that printer dock?


Absolutely!! Can't live without it!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

wut ever happened to the good old days, were we drew our pictures with crayons, i could draw some pretty ladies back in my day )


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> wut ever happened to the good old days, were we drew our pictures with crayons, i could draw some pretty ladies back in my day )


Oh yea, The "Good old days"! Hahahaha, And this coming from you at HALF my age! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO, hey those days are from when i was like 5 or 6 LOL


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Fishy_Fishy

I have a FujiFilm FinePix S602Zoom which is a great camera (so I've heard) I'm only learning to use it now... but still struggling with all the settings. This is a great site for reviews on good cameras: steves-digicams.com 

Hope it helps :razz:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

When yall figure out what camera is best, please let me know. I am a complete novice with all this hi-tech stuff. I'm not really comfortable with my cel phone yet. Anyhow, I would love to be able to take some pictures of my fish and post them on this site, but I don't even know how to ask the right questions. I bought a "Digital Photography for Dummies" book, but that is to advanced for me. LOL. I really need help!!!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I use a Canon EOS Digital SLR 20D. It's nice, and is pretty good for taking pics of fish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> Canon EOS Digital SLR 20D


Same camera I got. The plus side is you can get whatever lenses best suit what you are trying to photograph.


> wut ever happened to the good old days, were we drew our pictures with crayons,


Your lucky- you had crayons. i had to use coal on the cave walls. lol


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Your lucky- you had crayons. i had to use coal on the cave walls. lol


Walls?? You had walls?? 

I think I was the one that discovered coal! :mrgreen:


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

i dont have one but my dad has a nikon S1 and an SLR


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Had some pos Kodak now I have a Sony Cybershot Carl Zeiss Vario-Tessar 4.1 megapixel love it to death my dad has the 7.0 and love that one too


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I read this week that the canon 8MP cameras give photos that are up to 95% of the quality of 35mm film. I cant imagine what their 16.7 MP cameras rate.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

A Fujifilm.... if you hold it very tight (or having a tripod) the pictures will be good. Otherwise they will be very, I mean VERY blurry.
Also it can't go with dark conditions and motion blur.


----------

